# Rep Vet in Surrey



## Jibber10 (Feb 6, 2007)

Im looking for a good reptile Vet in or around the Surrey area.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Nick Tremlett,Kynoch Vets,Wokingham,Berks

Bruce Mclean-Reading somewhere


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Berber King said:


> Nick Tremlett,Kynoch Vets,Wokingham,Berks
> 
> Bruce Mclean-Reading somewhere



We use Nick, hes very good.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I dont know whether you anywhere near the middlesex side of surrey but there is a good reptile vets in Sunbury-on-Thames


----------



## Jibber10 (Feb 6, 2007)

sam12345 said:


> I dont know whether you anywhere near the middlesex side of surrey but there is a good reptile vets in Sunbury-on-Thames


 
Do you know what the name of it is? Sunbury isnt too far away from us.


----------



## nrialc (Jan 8, 2009)

*Recommended Reptile Vet - SW London and Surrey*

One of our vets, Peter Lennox, has a special interest in reptiles and exotics. Contact The Park Veterinary Practice, 2 Grand Drive, Raynes Park, London SW20 0JT (020) 8542 4524 for further advice. Take a look at our website www.parkvets.co.uk. We're close to the Raynes Park station and easily accessible from SW London and Surrey.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I use C J Hall in East Sheen SW14 C.J. Hall Veterinary Surgeons, he's very good.

I'd be intersted in this place in Sunbury as it's less than a mile from me, didn't know there was a herp specialist there!


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Jibber10 said:


> Do you know what the name of it is? Sunbury isnt too far away from us.


Where abouts are you? I'm in Ashford 

I've heard Animals Are Us in Feltham are great with reptiles:

222 Uxbridge Rd, Feltham, TW13 5DL

Tel: 020 88937888

And their Sunbury branch:

123 Staines Rd East, Sunbury-on-Thames, TW16 5AD 

Tel: 01932 750555

EDIT: I just remembered I emailed the Sunbury Animals Are Us branch not long ago with a few questions. Here are the answers:

Hii Sam,

Answers to your questions:

There is always and exotic vet at Sunbury on Thames

First consultation of exotic would be £34.50

There is always a vet with Exotic knowledge on duty and if not then, we have a back-up system in place

Feacal samples analysis varies on what you want do. Starts from £27.50 + VAT

You can make an appointment and register at the same time. *
*
We would advise you to register any time

Dr David Muge BVM., PhD., MRCVS


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

Mark Trehern
Heron vet centre
101 central road 
morden
sm45sq
02086402065

he has a keen intrerest in reptiles and is where we used to take ours when we lived in mitcham surrey


----------



## sammykins (Mar 25, 2009)

shrek said:


> Mark Trehern
> Heron vet centre
> 101 central road
> morden
> ...


 
the number is 02086402064


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Graham said:


> *I use C J Hall in East Sheen SW14 **C.J. Hall Veterinary Surgeons**, he's very good.*
> 
> I'd be intersted in this place in Sunbury as it's less than a mile from me, didn't know there was a herp specialist there!


We had to use them recently first time having to go to the vet and I thought they were very good:2thumb:


----------

